# Civil Service Question



## kenzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone know how deferring/bypass works with CS?

If a candidate were fail the PAT, would that candidate by officially bypassed through MA HR or would they just be deferred until the next class? 

If someone were to defer and not respond to a card, interview, etc., wouldn't that be grounds for bypass from the list? I understand some folks in the military do not have the option to respond to a card and exceptions can be made specifically for them, but I never really understood why civilians can still be in the run for a second class even though they voluntarily gave up their candidacy the first time around.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

It depends on the appointing authority. Some departments will use a failure of the PAT as a DQ, some will give a second chance. You get one practice test PAT and the next one counts. Either way the PAT is a joke and you should be able to pass it. I passed it when I had the flu, so that should tell you something.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

There is a difference between a bypass and being removed from the list. If your bypassed, you will still be considered on the next round of hiring (as long as your score is reached again). If you commit a serious offense (ie: Lying on your application), your name will be removed from the list entirely.
A kid took cs test for my department, he recieved a card 3 times and failed the psych 3 times. Something like the PAT, its definitely conceivable that an applicant would fail one time, and then a few months later after training, pass the test. 
A deferment would guarantee you an opportunity in the hiring process for the next class, but you need a valid excuse for that. I know military or some type of medical deferments are accepted. But deferments are different than just not signing one certification and hoping you get a card on the next round.


----------

